# Alpencross-Anbieter



## TitusLE (10. Juni 2015)

Tag!

Ich habe heute leider die Nachricht bekommen, dass mein gebuchter Alpencross mangels Teilnehmer abgesagt wurde. Da der Anbieter in der Woche leider keine andere Tour im Angebot hat, die mich restlos überzeugt, werde ich mich wohl nach einem anderen Anbieter umsehen müssen.
Da der letzte Thread, den ich zu dem Thema finden konnte, vom Frühjahr letzten Jahres ist, eröffne ich einen neuen in der Hoffnung, dass möglichst viele Leute ihre Erfahrungen mit ihrem Anbieter mit dem sie in den letzten Jahren eine Tour durchgeführt haben, berichten.

Und ja, bevor hier jetzt Diskussionen anfangen, ich weiß, dass wahre Männer einen Alpencross auf eigene Faust unternehmen. Da es für mich als Flachlandtiroler das erste Event dieser Art ist, möchte ich lieber ein wenig auf Nummer sicher gehen und die weichgespülte Variante wählen. Der nächste wird dann ohne Guide. Versprochen.

Also, immer her mit euren Erfahrungen zum jeweiligen Anbieter 

Grüße
Marco


----------



## rhnordpool (11. Juni 2015)

Falls Du´s gern komfortabel magst (sehr gute Hotels und Essen), lieber Strecken fährst, die nicht alle am Gardasee enden (und während der Hauptsaison entsprechend frequentiert sind), dann schau Dir mal die http://www.alpstours.eu/ an.
Und - von Flachlandtiroler zu Flachlandtiroler - dort besonders die 2-Leveltouren. Ne Mehrtagestour ist was anderes als ein Tagesritt in den Alpen. Und da Männer in der Regel zur Übertreibung neigen, bietet die 2-Level-Tour die Möglichkeit, es am Anfang etwas ruhiger angehen zu lassen und - wenn man merkt, daß mehr geht, täglich aufs höhere Level zu wechseln.
Ich bin die *Transalp Alta Rezia Easy & Fun* mit denen gefahren. Tolle Strecke und jederzeit wieder.
Viel Erfolg bei der Suche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baitman (11. Juni 2015)

Ich kann dir alpenevent ans Herz legen. Etwas günstiger als die Konkurrenz, dennoch perfekte Gesamtpakete. Ich bin die Vario 1 gefahren. Du kannst jeden Tag zwischen 3 verschiedenen Gruppen wählen, die Touren werden am Abend zuvor beim Abendessen besprochen.


----------



## TitusLE (11. Juni 2015)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!

Das mit den Vario-Touren finde ich sehr gut, da ich sehr schlecht einschätzen kann, wie ich mehrere Tage hintereinander über die Berge packe. Leider bin ich terminlich sehr eingeschränkt. Ich kann genau in der Woche, die ich eigentlich vorgesehen hatte fahren, wenn ich es nicht in Stress ausarten soll. Da ich jetzt natürlich schon vergleichsweise spät dran bin, sind einige Touren, die für mich interessant wären und in Frage kämen, schon ausgebucht. Ursprünglich hatte ich ja mal vor über einem halben Jahr gebucht. Da war noch genügend Auswahl... 

Was den Preis angeht, wird es jetzt sowieso teurer als ursprünglich geplant, da ich jetzt natürlich nicht mehr in den Genuss irgendwelcher Frühbucherrabatte komme. Schon ärgerlich genug. Aber 1.300 €, wie ich z. T. gelesen habe, bin ich dann doch nicht bereit zu zahlen. Ich brauche keine Luxus-Hotels. Bin ja eh nur zum Schlafen da.

Da freue ich mir seit Monaten ein Loch in den Bauch, Vorbereitung funktioniert bis auf kleinere Erkältungen ganz gut und dann sowas. Schade.


----------



## rhnordpool (11. Juni 2015)

Vielleicht eine interessante Alternative, statt Transalp einen zentralen Standort mit schöner Auswahl an spannenden Tagestouren (mit oder ohne Guides) zu buchen. An manchen Stellen gibts auch Möglichkeiten für 2-Tages-Touren, die man vor Ort buchen kann.
Ich denke da z.B. ans Vinschgau. Hotels und Pensionen en Masse, tolle Trails und Touren und (meist) gutes Wetter (mal abgesehen vom Chaossommer 2014). Auch wenns mit geführten Touren nicht klappen sollte, kann man mit Karten- oder Navikenntnissen viel alleine machen in toller Landschaft. Gibt aber viele alternative Möglichkeiten.


----------



## TitusLE (11. Juni 2015)

Den Gedanken hatte ich auch schon mal. Habe ihn aber noch bevor er zuende gedacht war verworfen.
Das Thema Alpencross spukt mir schon seit über einem Jahrzehnt im Kopf herum. Vor drei Jahren wollte ich es dann konkret angehen da kam leider eine Verletzung dazwischen. Im letzten Jahr der gedankliche Anlauf wurde durch einen Sturz beim Skifahren und damit verbundener Pause von 2 Monaten direkt wieder zunichte gemacht. Dieses Jahr soll es dann jetzt sein.
Ist ja auch nicht so, als gäbe es nicht zig Touren bei zig Anbietern infrage. Trotz des eingeschränkten Termins. Mir geht's halt in erster Linie um Erfahrungen mit Anbietern. Webseiten sind ebenso geduldig wie Papier. Und hinter mancher nicht so dollen Webseite steckt vielleicht trotzdem ein toller Anbieter (Ein Beispiel ist mir da bekannt. Leider sind die schon ausgebucht).


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (11. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

wir haben vor zwei Jahren die Tour mit Bikealpin gemacht.
Das war unser erster Alpencross und mit dem 2-Level Angebot war das toll.
Dieses Jahr habe ich wieder eine Tour bei denen gebucht.
Wir waren vor zwei Jahren sehr zufrieden.

Gruss
www.trailbomber.der


----------



## rhnordpool (11. Juni 2015)

Kann Deine Enttäuschung gut verstehen. Andrerseits ist die Termin- und Tourenauswahl mit freien Plätzen so spät im Jahr halt generell arg begrenzt. Wenn Du dann auch noch nen richtig guten Anbieter willst mit kleinen, möglichst homogenen Gruppen (wichtig) pro Guide und beim Preis sparen willst, wirds so ein bißchen wie die Suche nach der eierlegenden Wollmilchsau, und Du läufst Risiko, daß Du scheiterst. Oder es ein fauler Kompromiss wird, der Dir nachher den Traum vom 1. Alpencross vielleicht vermiest.
Wo ist denn der Unterschied zwischen Alpencross mit Gepäcktransport und Hotelunterkünften gegenüber gutem Alpenhotel mit lokalen Biketourenanbietern im Haus oder im Ort? Eigentlich doch in erster Linie, daß Du nur in einem Hotel wohnst statt in mehreren unterschiedlichen. Für die 2. Alternative gibts sicher genügend Alternativen im Alpenraum, preiswerte und teurere. Schau Dich doch einfach mal auf Hotelforen im Bereich Südtirol um - Vinschgau,Dolomiten, Brenta. Fährst doabei auch mehrere Tage hintereinander, lernst Dich einschätzen, bist in hochalpine Gelände und machst im nächsten Jahr einen neuen Anlauf mit dem richtigen Transalpanbieter.


----------



## KarinS (11. Juni 2015)

schau mal bei www.mtb-fahrtwind.de die haben auch nette Touren im Angebot!


----------



## TitusLE (11. Juni 2015)

Naja, ich suche ja keinen Billigheimer. Alle Anbieter, die ich bisher zwischen hatte, sind teurer als die ursprüngliche Tour. Auch ohne den Frühbucherrabatt. Teilweise sogar noch mit einer Übernachtung weniger. Zwischen 1.100 und 1.300 € ist jetzt nicht der gigantische Unterschied, aber 1.300 € überschreitet dann doch eine Grenze.
Eine Tour im nächsten Jahr wird's nicht geben. Frühestens in zwei Jahren wieder. Und ich finde schon, dass es einen Unterschied zwischen stationären Touren und wechselnden Quartieren gibt. Auch wenn vieles davon vielleicht Kopfsache ist.


----------



## rhnordpool (11. Juni 2015)

Da wird Dir wohl nichts anderes übrigbleiben, als möglichst viele Anbieter abzufragen, wo zu dem Dir möglichen Termin noch was frei ist - und dann gegebenenfalls akzeptieren, daß nur Allah perfekt ist. 
Die BIKE (www.bike-magazin.de) hat doch meist einmal im Jahr ne Übersicht über die gängigsten AlpenX-Anbieter und ihre Touren. vielleicht findest du den Artikel ja.
Viel Glück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TitusLE (11. Juni 2015)

Ich nochmal...

Ich frage jetzt mal ganz konkret: Kennt jemand joko-mtb.de?

Das mit der Gruppeneinteilung ist natürlich ein Argument. Aber welcher Anbieter kann homogene Gruppen garantieren? Hat doch keiner Einfluss darauf, ob sich jemand in völlig Sebstüberschätzung anmeldet oder ein altgedienter Racer jetzt mal 'ne entspannte Tour fahren will. Die Gruppengröße ist was anderes. Aber da habe ich bisher überall ähnliche Zahlen von maximal 10-12 Teilnehmern pro Gruppe gefunden.


----------



## TitusLE (11. Juni 2015)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> daß nur Allah perfekt ist.


Oha, jetzt wird's politisch-religiös. Ich hoffe, meinen Gebetsteppich kann ich zuhause lassen. 

Es gibt ja noch etliche Anbieter mit freien Plätzen. Bei meinem bisherigen Anbieter war ich eben sicher, dass da alles glatt laufen wird. Die anderen kenne ich halt nicht. Aber ich glaube, ich sollte nicht so 'ne Wissenschaft drauf machen und einfach den buchen, wo mir die Tour gefällt.


----------



## rhnordpool (11. Juni 2015)

Ich auch nochmal. 
Frag doch konkret bei passender Tour nach, wie viele Teilnehmer UND wieviele Guides. Will hier keine Anbieter konkret nennen, aber hab schon bekannte Anbieter gesehen, die wahrscheinlich eher bei leichteren Touren (so Level 1und 2 von 4) schon mal 12 Leute mit 1 Guide hatten. Und wenn dann ein paar ganz flotte Biker mit kräftigen Waden auf ne sportliche 70igjährige (bin selber 63) ständig warten sollen, gibts irgendwann Stress (auch selber gesehen). 

Im Übrigen hast du es selber schon geschrieben: "Aber ich glaube, ich sollte nicht so 'ne Wissenschaft drauf machen und einfach den buchen, wo mir die Tour gefällt."

Und ein Feedback nach der Tour hier wär nicht schlecht.


----------



## KarinS (11. Juni 2015)

also in sehr kleinen Gruppen ist auch Trailxperience unterwegs, auch ein Veranstalter der sehr zu empfehlen ist (falls die was passendes für Deine Anforderungen im Programm haben).....


----------



## Paul_FfM (11. Juni 2015)

Goalps sind ein Anbieter, mit dem ich schon gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Bikealpin -die wurden ja schon erwähnt- hat mir auch gefallen.


----------



## Monsterwade (11. Juni 2015)

TitusLE schrieb:


> Ich frage jetzt mal ganz konkret: Kennt jemand joko-mtb.de?



War 2009 mit ihm unterwegs und hab ihn letztes Jahr zufällig wieder getroffen in St. Caterina. Jörg (Owner) ist schon recht speziell.
Die Tour war in Ordung. Bericht auf meiner Website.

Bei einem Veranstallter steht und fällt die Tour mit den Teilnehmern. Je mehr Teilnehmer desto grösser das Risiko eines Unfalls oder
Defektes. Hatte aber auch schon eine kleine Gruppe, bei der sich 4 von 7 Teilnehmern gut kannten und "Gruppen-Front" gemacht haben
z.B. eigenen Tisch beim Esssen und ja nicht mit den "Fremden" reden.

Am ärgerlichsten sind allerdings diejenigen, die immer vorne fahren müssen, bei den kniffligen Stellen aber dann schwächeln, absteigen
und den Weg blockieren. Da helfen dann nur sehr deutliche Worte.

Aber die meisten Pauschal-Touren, die ich bis jetzt gemacht habe (ca. 10), waren gut bis sehr gut und nie wirklich was zu bemängeln.
Höchstens das ich technisch nicht fit genug war :-(Umsetzen in gefühlten 500 Spitzkehren).

Also den richtigen Level auswählen, buchen und sich überraschen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McNulty (11. Juni 2015)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> :-(Umsetzen in gefühlten 500 Spitzkehren).



Wo waren denn die 500 Spitzkehren? - da mag ich auch hin

Zum Topic: Trau dich - schiefgehen kann immer was - ist halt doch eine Gruppenerfahrung und man hat ja auch so seine ignen kleinen Eigenheiten

Mein Tipp: TrailXperience


----------



## TitusLE (11. Juni 2015)

TrailXperience werde ich mir mal anschauen. Die hatte ich bisher nicht so auf dem Schirm.
Was die Gruppe angeht, habt ihr sicherlich Recht. Ich für meinen Teil bin da konsequent: Ich bin sowohl bergauf als auch bergab der Letzte 
An irgendwelchen Posing-Wettbewerben werde ich mich sicherlich nicht beteiligen. Ein Kollege, erfahrener Alpencrosser, meinte auch, dass eine Gruppendynamik aufkommen könnte, die auch schnell mal in eine Art Wettbewerb umschlägt. Aus dem Alter bin ich raus. Ich will sicher und entspannt ankommen. Mit ein paar netten Leuten unterwegs quatschen hätte zwar auch was, aber wenn's nur Vollpfosten in der Gruppe sind, fahre ich eben meinen eigenen Stiefel und denke mir meinen Teil.


----------



## aufgehts (11. Juni 2015)

McNulty schrieb:


> Wo waren denn die 500 Spitzkehren? - da mag ich auch hin



das macht mich auch neugierig...


----------



## Monsterwade (12. Juni 2015)

McNulty schrieb:


> Wo waren denn die 500 Spitzkehren? - da mag ich auch hin



Schau mal auf meiner Website den Freeride-X von 2014 an. Und beim Spitzkehrentrail vom Gavia hab ich gekniffen!
Eric von http://www.biketours-oberstdorf.com/2013/index.php/de/ hat echt spezielle Touren im Programm.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (12. Juni 2015)

Hast du schon mal beim DAV geschaut? Ich weiß nicht wo du herkommst, aber manche Sektionen haben ein wirklich großes Angebot.


----------



## TitusLE (12. Juni 2015)

Ich habe jetzt eine Lösung für mich gefunden. 
Nachdem ich heute beim bisherigen Anbieter angerufen habe, um mitzuteilen, dass ich von ihnen keine andere Route nehmen möchte, es sei denn, in einer Tour, die eigentlich schon ausgebucht war, sei kurzfristig ein Platz frei geworden, machte man mir nach kurzer Überlegung das Angebot, noch in diese Gruppe zu rutschen. Nach etwas Überlegen und Abwägung der Vor- und Nachteile habe ich mich dazu entschieden, das Angebot anzunehmen. Die Tour fahren dann jetzt 11 statt 10 Fahrer. Ich denke, das ist noch vertretbar. Andere Anbieter fahren mit 12 oder in der Hauptsaison auch mal mit 14 Teilnehmern.
Von daher freue ich mich jetzt auf eine Tour von Grainau zum Garda-See. Morgen in 10 Wochen geht es los.


----------



## McNulty (12. Juni 2015)

Viel Spass- Dann berichte mal hinterher von der Erfahrungen


----------



## Soulrider_BS (24. Juni 2015)

Moin,
ich klinke jetzt mal in das Thema Alpencross Anbieter und Erfahrungen und im speziellen mit *joko-mtb* ein (auch
wenn der TE schon eine Lösung gefunden hat). Ich habe dieses Jahr mit Joko gebucht, die Reise ist jetzt 18 Tage
vor Start wegen Teilnehmermangel (2 Teilnehmer haben wohl storniert, daher jetzt <5 Teilnehmer) abgesagt worden.
Im Vorfeld gab es jedoch schon ein Telefonat mit Joko, wo mir Jörg zugesichert hat, dass die Reise definitiv stattfinden
würde, da die im gleichen Zeitraum die fast identische Historic Trail stattfindet, die schon gut gebucht sein! Eine
Mail bzgl. Buchung des Starthotels gab es 8 Wochen vorher auch schon. Die Infos war für mich wichtig, da ich 
a) die Anreise mit Hotelbuchung festmachen und 
b) den anschließenden gemeinsamen Urlaub am Lago buchen wollte. 
Das Geld für die Reise gibt es jetzt natürlich zurück, auf den Kosten für die Stornierung des Hotels in St. Anton bleibe
ich sitzen. Keine Kulanz von joko, nur der Hinweis auf die AGB und das Rest von joko bis 14 Tage vorher zu stornieren. 
Alternativ wurde mir auch angeboten mit den joko GPS Tracks (alleine ohne Guide) zu fahren, dafür 100 € Reisepreis-
minderung. Das habe ich schon als schlechten Witz empfunden....

Ergo: Jetzt über einen anderen Veranstalter gebucht. Die waren flexibel und werden auch keine Taschen wiegen, um
nochmal 30 € für angefangene 5 kg abzurechnen und nie wieder joko-mtb.
So vergrault man Neukunden .


----------



## TitusLE (24. Juni 2015)

Uih, das ist ja wirklich sehr ärgerlich so kurz vorher.
Wobei, ehrlich, was sollen sie machen, wenn die anderen Teilnehmer so kurzfristig absagen? Dass du als Betroffener das natürlich anders siehst, ist verständlich.

Erzähle doch auch mal, wenn deine Tour durch ist. Meine startet in 60 Tagen


----------



## Hofbiker (24. Juni 2015)

Soulrider_BS schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich klinke jetzt mal in das Thema Alpencross Anbieter und Erfahrungen und im speziellen mit *joko-mtb* ein (auch
> wenn der TE schon eine Lösung gefunden hat). Ich habe dieses Jahr mit Joko gebucht, die Reise ist jetzt 18 Tage
> vor Start wegen Teilnehmermangel (2 Teilnehmer haben wohl storniert, daher jetzt <5 Teilnehmer) abgesagt worden.
> ...



Nach meinen guten Erfahrungen mit den Hotels am Arlberg, werden die dir keine Stornokosten berechnen, den im Sommer sind die Betriebe für jeden Gast dankbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulrider_BS (24. Juni 2015)

Naja, jetzt zahlen die beiden "Nicht-mehr-Fahrer" entweder 60% oder 80% des Reisepreises an Stornokosten,
das hätte zur Finanzierung des Guides sicher gereicht.... 
Bei ner 2-Level-Tour ist das für die andere Gruppe auch doof, da ist dann nix mehr mit wechseln. Das Konzept ist nicht so wirklich kundenfreundlich.... 
Und bei ein wenig Kulanz und Entschuldigungen hätte ich mich auch nicht aufgeregt, aber so war die Abwicklung bescheiden.


----------



## Soulrider_BS (24. Juni 2015)

@Hofbiker: Das war eine Buchung über booking.com, da komme ich leider nicht raus.


----------



## Hofbiker (24. Juni 2015)

TitusLE schrieb:


> Uih, das ist ja wirklich sehr ärgerlich so kurz vorher.
> Wobei, ehrlich, was sollen sie machen, wenn die anderen Teilnehmer so kurzfristig absagen? Dass du als Betroffener das natürlich anders siehst, ist verständlich.


Der Veranstalter hat AGB: Im Falle der Kündigung kann JOKO-BikeReisen für die bereits erbrachten oder zur Beendigung der Veranstaltung noch zu erbringenden Leistungen eine angemessene Entschädigung verlangen.

Da sieht man das die Veranstalter auch rechnen müssen! *Bei Stornos kann er eine angemessene Entschädigung verlangen*,
Könnte man mit dieser Entschädigung vieleicht die Tour mit den restlichen Teilnehmer machen ?

Aber mit diesem Eintrag, geht die Rechnung des Veranstalter schnell nach hinten los.

Der Streufaktor für ein negatives Feedback der Kunden wirkt sich sehr viel stärker aus als eine positive!


----------



## Hofbiker (24. Juni 2015)

Soulrider_BS schrieb:


> @Hofbiker: Das war eine Buchung über booking.com, da komme ich leider nicht raus.



Jepp das ist blöd gelaufen, 

Daher buche ich solche Sachen immer direkt, dann macht das Storno kein Problem!


----------



## Perlenkette (24. Juni 2015)

interessantes Thema! Ich freue mich auf Eure Tourberichte, um für 2016 zu planen ;-))

Den Spontan-Storno fände ich auch mehr als ärgerlich, denn schließlich ist ja auch der betriebliche Urlaub genommen und evtl. Bahntickets gekauft, was man ja sehr früh machen muss, will man günstige Tickets haben


----------



## on any sunday (24. Juni 2015)

Soulrider_BS schrieb:


> Das Geld für die Reise gibt es jetzt natürlich zurück, auf den Kosten für die Stornierung des Hotels in St. Anton bleibe
> ich sitzen. Keine Kulanz von joko,...........



Was für eine Kulanz? Wie du zum Startpunkt kommst oder was du danach machen willst, ist doch dein Privatvergnügen.


----------



## TitusLE (24. Juni 2015)

Das mit der Kulanz bzgl. der Stornierungskosten sehe ich auch kritisch. Damit käme der Anbieter ja wirklich schnell in Teufels Küche. Man stelle sich vor, du hast am Ziel eine Suite in einem Luxushotel gebucht, weil du dich für die Tour belohnen möchtest.

Was die Sache mit der Durchführung trotz zu geringer Teilnehmerzahl angeht, denke ich auch, dass es möglich sein sollte, den Guide zumindest weitestgehend von den Stornogebühren zu bezahlen, auch wenn wahrscheinlich die Hotels teilweise auch Stornogebühren verlangen. Gerade wo es sich um eine 2-Level-Tour handelt.


----------



## Hofbiker (24. Juni 2015)

TitusLE schrieb:


> Das mit der Kulanz bzgl. der Stornierungskosten sehe ich auch kritisch. Damit käme der Anbieter ja wirklich schnell in Teufels Küche. Man stelle sich vor, du hast am Ziel eine Suite in einem Luxushotel gebucht, weil du dich für die Tour belohnen möchtest.
> 
> Was die Sache mit der Durchführung trotz zu geringer Teilnehmerzahl angeht, denke ich auch, dass es möglich sein sollte, den Guide zumindest weitestgehend von den Stornogebühren zu bezahlen, auch wenn wahrscheinlich die Hotels teilweise auch Stornogebühren verlangen. Gerade wo es sich um eine 2-Level-Tour handelt.



Der Veranstalter bucht regelmäßig in diesen Hotels und gibt die Teilnehmeranzahl einige Tage vorher durch. Und Stornogebühr zahlt der keine, da er wiederkehrend bucht!


----------



## TitusLE (24. Juni 2015)

Hm, dann machen sie ja jetzt mit den Stornogebühren wahrscheinlich mehr Gewinn als wenn sie die Tour durchgeführt hätten - bei deutlich weniger Aufwand...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulrider_BS (25. Juni 2015)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Was für eine Kulanz? Wie du zum Startpunkt kommst oder was du danach machen willst, ist doch dein Privatvergnügen.



Deshalb heisst es ja auch Kulanz... (Zitat aus Wikipedia: Sie stellt in der Wirtschaft eine Maßnahme zur Kundenbindung dar: Auch ohne eine Verpflichtung sieht es der Kulanz-Gewährer als sinnvoll an, seinen Kunden in einem Problemfall zufriedenzustellen, um ihn als Kunden zu behalten und künftig weitere Geschäfte mit ihm tätigen zu können.)


----------



## Hofbiker (25. Juni 2015)

Wer gut verdienen will, sollte auch gut dienen!! (z.B. dienen mit einer Kulanz) 

Mundpropaganda ist einfach die beste und eine *KOSTENLOSE* Werbung.


----------



## Spike123 (30. Juli 2015)

Hallo!

Ich war letzte Woche mit ein paar Freunden auf einen Alpencross von Ehrwald zum Gardasee unterwegs. Wir haben über Bikealpin eine GPS - Selfguidingtour gebucht, Name der Tour: Best Off.

Fazit zur Tour: Streckenauswahl leider sehr Asphaltlastig und wenig Trails vorhanden bzw. den Berg rauf und Forststraßen runter.

Hotels teilweise sehr grenzwertig, 60er Jahre Charme und sehr abgewohnt.

Landschaftlich natürlich wunderschön zu fahren, wer allerdings gerne auf Trails unterwegs sein möchte, muss das wahrscheinlich selbst organisieren. Nächstes Jahr gibt es sicher eine Wiederholung auf eigene Faust.

Ansonsten kann man nur empfehlen per GPS zu fahren, klappt ganz gut.

LG


----------



## ND! (30. Juli 2015)

@Spike123 
War das zufällig diese Tour: http://bikealpin1-px.rtrk.de/tour-details/tour/gps-transalp-light-ehrwald-gardasee-2-level/ ?
Da hätte ich zumindest als "TransAlp light" mit nur 3000hm recht viel Schotter/Asphalt erwartet...

Ich frage, weil ich den Abieter auch mal in der engeren Auswahl hatte und jetzt selbst geplant habe. Dabei lehne ich mich allerdings an eine seiner Touren an, da diese im Wesentlichen der Albrecht-Route bzw. einer anderen aus dem Buch von Achim Zahn folgt, gibt´s da deutlich weniger Asphalt.


----------



## TitusLE (30. Juli 2015)

Es dürfte sich eher um diese Tour gehandelt haben.
Meine startet in dreieinhalb Wochen. Strecke ähnlich. Ich hoffe, der Asphaltanteil hält sich in Grenzen. Ich bin allerdings auch nicht der Fahrtechniker, stoße hier auch schnell an Grenzen. Von daher mal abwarten.


----------



## Spike123 (30. Juli 2015)

Hallo!

War wie gesagt die Selfguiding Tour Ehrwald - Gardasee Best Off. Höhenmeter bekommt man genügend zusammen, das passt.

Leider wie gesagt war einfach der Asphalt und Forststraßenanteil zu hoch, geht auf jeden Fall besser!

Viel Spaß und Ride On


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ND! (30. Juli 2015)

Verdammt, die ist im mittleren Teil ziemlich ähnlich zu unserer Tour.
Da hoffe ich mal, dass ich die Wege besser geplant habe, wobei sich der Kollege über mehr Schotter als Trails freuen würde ...

Naja, zum Umplanen ist es jetzt eh zu spät, Start ist am Sonntag. Allerdings sind da (laut Karte und Alpenvereinaktiv) schon einige Trails dabei. Manche könnte man aber gemütlich auf Schotter/Asphalt umfahren. Vermutlich ist das dann die Strecke, die der Anbieter gewählt hat


----------



## Hofbiker (30. Juli 2015)

Spike123 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich war letzte Woche mit ein paar Freunden auf einen Alpencross von Ehrwald zum Gardasee unterwegs. Wir haben über Bikealpin eine GPS - Selfguidingtour gebucht, Name der Tour: Best Off.
> 
> ...



Es gibts nichts schöners eine Tour in der kalten Zeit zu planen und dann im Sommer abzufahren! , als eine ausgelutschte 0815 Tour von einem Veranstalter um viel Geld nachzufahren!!


----------



## Spike123 (30. Juli 2015)

Das war mein erster Alpencross, bestimmt aber nicht mein letzter

Das ist ein Lernprozess, nächstes mal weiss ichs besser


----------



## TitusLE (31. Juli 2015)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Es gibts nichts schöners eine Tour in der kalten Zeit zu planen und dann im Sommer abzufahren! , als eine ausgelutschte 0815 Tour von einem Veranstalter um viel Geld nachzufahren!!


Stimme ich dir zu. Aber für mich als Flachlandtiroler, der seine erste Tour angeht, ist das so gar nicht verkehrt. Sollte es eine nächste Tour geben, wird die auch frei geplant sein. Wobei der Gepäcktransport wiederum was Feines ist. Mein Rucksack ist spürbar leichter als der meines Kollegen, der momentan ungeführt unterwegs ist.


----------



## Hofbiker (31. Juli 2015)

TitusLE schrieb:


> Stimme ich dir zu. Aber für mich als Flachlandtiroler, der seine erste Tour angeht, ist das so gar nicht verkehrt. Sollte es eine nächste Tour geben, wird die auch frei geplant sein. Wobei der Gepäcktransport wiederum was Feines ist. Mein Rucksack ist spürbar leichter als der meines Kollegen, der momentan ungeführt unterwegs ist.


Meiner wiegt max 5 1/2 - 6 kg mit Tagesverpflegung


----------



## cschaeff (31. Juli 2015)

Ich bin mittlerweile auch bei rd. 6 kg einschl. Verpflegung. Ein Wahnsinn, was die Leute teilweise mitschleppen (Haarkur, Föhn, Taschenbuch, Jeans und Hemd für abends...).
Keine Angst vor eigener Planung! Die Standardrouten (z. B. Albrecht) sind mittlerweile so gut dokumentiert, dass man wirklich keinen Guide braucht (Kartenlesen sollte man schon können, ist aber auch keine Raketenwissenschaft). Du wirst da immer Leute auf der Strecke treffen und nie komplett allein sein. 
Der Riesen-Vorteil bei eigner Planung:
Du kannst zeitlich etwas schieben, wenn schlechtes Wetter ist (Tourstart im Dauerregen ist blöd)
Du kannst deine Geschwindigkeit selber bestimmen (Ruhetag oder Bummeltag, weil man den Fotoapparat gar nicht mehr weglegen will)
Es hat ein bisschen was von Expedition/Abenteuer, wenn man alles selber organisiert und entscheidet. Bei der geführten Tour ist man doch eher in der passiven Rolle und emotional nicht so dabei. Für den Einstieg o. k. aber ich kann nur jeden ermutigen, so was mal auf eigene Faust zu planen und durchzuziehen.


----------



## TitusLE (31. Juli 2015)

Ich glaube, 'ne Haarkur brauche ich nicht mehr. Das hätte ich vielleicht vor 20 Jahren mal ausprobieren sollen 

Ansonsten stimme ich absolut zu. Wie gesagt, ist meine erste Tour und für den Einstieg fühle ich mich besser damit. Mal sehen, was dann noch kommt.


----------



## Spike123 (31. Juli 2015)

Wir waren nicht in einer Gruppe, sondern selbst mit GPS Geräten unterwegs. Zeitgleich wurde eine Gruppe mit Guide geführt, wäre nichts für mich, da geht ja gar nichts weiter. Das Leistungsgefälle in der Gruppe ist da einfach zu groß.

 Die GPS - Daten und der Gepäcktransport wurde vom Reiseveranstalter zur Verfügung gestellt. War halt nur ärgerlich weil wir immer wieder nach Gesprächen mit anderen Bikern und Einheimischen daraufgekommen sind, das es für die meisten Routen bessere Alternativen und Trails gegeben hätte. Uns ist vorgekommen da wird einach nach Routen gefahren, die schon seit 20 Jahren so gefahren werden.

Wie gesagt, für das erste mahl schon in Ordnung, aber der nächste Alpencross auf jeden fall in Eigenregie


----------



## Hofbiker (31. Juli 2015)

@cschaeff, gute Erklärung von dir 

Viele glauben sie brauchen Küche, Kabinett, das komplette Badezimmer und den Schuhschrank für einen AX


----------



## Submach (13. August 2015)

Hi,

Vielleicht bist du ja schon fündig geworden, wenn nicht schau mal bei den Leuten von guiders.de vorbei : http://www.guiders.de/search?q=alpencross und such nach Alpencross (wenn der Link dich nicht ohnehin richtig führt).

wenn ich weiß, dass ich was unternehmen will schaue ich eigentlich immer erstmal da rein. Die vermitteln alle möglichen Touren ( so ziemlich überall )und haben dort Erfahrung. Ich war jedenfalls rundum zufrieden... Daher ein Tip wert.

Generell natürlich blöd, wenn einem so kurz vorher der Guide abspringt. Hoffe du machst was draus!

Gruß und Viel Erfolg beim ersten Alpencross =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TitusLE (13. August 2015)

Ist das für mich (TE) gemeint? Ich schrieb ja schon, dass ich mich mit dem Anbieter "geeinigt" habe. In 10 Tagen startet die Tour.
Jetzt muss ich nur noch das Rad fit kriegen. Gestern festgestellt, dass die Lager am HR getauscht werden müssen.


----------



## Submach (17. August 2015)

Oh die Info habe ich überlesen; Aber umso besser! Kennst keinen schnellen Radladen bei dir in der Nähe? Die meißten drücken doch mal ein Auge zu wenn du denen die Story erzählst ;-)


----------



## TitusLE (17. August 2015)

Rad war eh für heute zum Ölwechsel der Lefty angemeldet. Lager werden da jetzt mit getauscht.


----------



## TitusLE (11. September 2015)

Manche hatten um einen kurzen Bericht nach der Tour gebeten. Biddeschön...

Vorweg: Geil war's und ich wäre am liebsten sonntags gleich weitergefahren.
Am ersten (halben) Tag ging's von Grainau nach Ehrwald. Eigentlich unspektakulär, leider hat's nach 500 m in der ersten Abfahrt einen Mitfahrer dermaßen zerlegt, dass die Tour für ihn bereits zuende war bevor sie richtig angefangen hat. Zum Glück blieb das der einzige ernsthafte Abflug.
Der zweite Tag führte uns von Ehrwald nach Prutz. Highlight des Tages war der Übergang über's Marienjoch. Der Guide ist's als Einziger gefahren, der Rest hat tapfer geschoben.
Tag drei führte uns durch _das_ Highlight der Tour: Die Uina-Schlucht. Ja, kann man mal gesehen haben, ist schon beeindruckend. Der Anstieg dort hoch ist aber kernig und die Schieberei hat dazu geführt, dass ich am Abend einen wunden Hintern hatte. Der Rand meines Sitzpolster reibt wunderbar in der Falte Po/Oberschenkel. Schöner als die Uina-Schlucht selbst, fand ich die Sesvenna-Hochebene. Da haben mein Rad und ich zueinander gefunden.
Vom vierten Tag gibt es nicht sonderlich viel zu berichten. War mehr oder minder eine Transferetappe. Viele km Radweg an Apfelplantagen entlang. Ich habe mich nach drei Tagen gefragt, wer die alle essen soll. Höhenmeter gab es nennenswert nur die zur Naturnser Alm rauf. Dafür großzügigerweise gleich 1.300 am Stück. Leider mussten wir an diesem Tag in ein anderes Hotel ausweichen, das etwas abseits der Route lag, die dafür nochmal um ein paar km Radweg verlängert wurde und am Ende bei 105 km auf dem Tacho endete.
Das führte dann auch dazu, dass der fünfte Tag etwas anders geführt wurde als ursprünglich geplant. Wir haben dann am Anfang experimentell ein paar Trails ausprobiert. War sehr lohnenswert, weil es auf der einen Seite des Berges einen tollen Blick auf den Kalterer See, auf der anderen Seite einen tollen Blick ins Tal gab. Ziel des Tages war der Molvenosee wo wir direkt am See im Hotel übernachteten.
Am letzten Tag ging's dann Richtung Gardasee. Mittagspause gab es auf einer Hütte mit tollem Blick auf den Gardasee. Über den Tennosee sind wir dann zum Ziel gefahren. Nach einer ausgedehnten Pause am See sind wir spätnachmittags zum Hotel, das in Nago-Torbole liegt, was nochmal ungefähr 100 hm bedeutete.

Fazit: Top organisierte Tour. Die Hotelzimmer hatten teilweise, insbesondere in Italien, schon bessere Zeiten gesehen, waren aber immer sauber und ordentlich. Das Essen - gehörte bis auf einen Abend dazu - war dafür immer top.
Ich möchte gerne nochmal einen AlpX machen, das nächste Mal aber ungeführt. Einzig einen Gepäcktransport würde ich gerne wieder genießen. Es ist schon nett, mit nicht ganz so schwerem Gepäck unterwegs zu sein. 
Etwas störend fand ich, dass der Trailanteil nicht so riesig war. Der Guide hat zwar getan, was möglich war, mehr gab wahrscheinlich die Zeit einfach nicht her. Wir waren eh meist erst am späteren Nachmittag am Hotel, so dass lange Trailorgien das noch mehr herausgezögert hätten.
Für mich sehr positiv ist, dass diese Woche mich fahrtechnisch weit voran gebracht hat. Ich fahre immer noch keine halsbrecherischen Sachen in Höllentempo runter, aber Stellen an denen ich Anfang der Woche abgestiegen bin, bin ich am Ende mit Spaß runtergefahren.
Die Gruppe selbst war recht inhomogen. 4 Jungs waren dabei, die bergauf deutlich fixer unterwegs waren. Die mussten dann oben auch schon mal länger warten. Der Rest passte aber ganz gut zusammen und hat sich teilweise den Berg hochgezogen.


----------



## kommski (11. September 2015)

Für deinen ersten Alpencross klingt deine Schilderung sehr positiv.
Für dein nächstes Projekt:
An Gepäck auf den Rücken gewöhnt man sich recht schnell, zumal es auch andere Befestigungsmöglichkeiten am Rad gibt wenn man keinen Rucksack mag.

Bei unseren ersten Alpencross hatten wir einen Gepäcktransport und fest gebuchte Pensionen am Etappenziel. Vor allem letzten Punkt empfanden wir als störend, deswegen sind wir die nachfolgenden AlpenX ohne Gepäcktransport und ohne Reservierung gefahren. Hat immer bestens funktioniert. Als aktuellen letzten Entwicklungsschritt haben wir sogar die Pensionen weggelassen (weitestgehend) und haben uns einfach in die Landschaft geknallt wenn die Beine nicht mehr wollten


----------



## kamikater (11. September 2015)

@TitusLE 
Klingt nach dem AX von Ulp, ich glaube New Cut nennen sie den. Ich bin vor einigen Wochen den klassischen AX Grainau-Gardasee gefahren und kann auch nur Positives berichten. Den etwas geringen Trailanteil mußte ich auch bemängeln, aber ansonsten wirklich top. Die Unterkünfte waren allesamt gut bis sehr gut. Wer war denn euer Guide?


----------



## aufgehts (11. September 2015)

kamikater schrieb:


> Den etwas geringen Trailanteil mußte ich auch bemängeln



hast aber schon selbst ausgesucht und gebucht....


----------



## TitusLE (11. September 2015)

Auch, wenn das nicht direkt auf mich bezogen war, antworte ich jetzt mal: ja, natürlich sucht man selbst aus und bucht auch selbst, aber da man in den seltensten Fällen einen gps-Track bekommt, muss man der Tourenbeschreibung des Anbieters glauben schenken. Und da werden sich die Anbieter alle nicht viel tun. Irgendwie muss man die Gruppe ja ans Ziel bekommen und das geht nun mal nicht nur auf Trails. Da käme man/ich einfach nicht ans Ziel. 

@kamikater
Korrekt vermutet. Der Guide war Thomas.


----------

